# Outdoor hub mobile



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

Just put Outdoor hub on my phone. Have seen some around here use it. Seems easy so far
Gonna try a test pic 









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Rodger Wilco, test picture received, over and out.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Please don't ever hold a bass like that. It can damage the ligaments in their jaw. Imagine if your full weight were put on your lower jaw. Of course I'm assuming you released him. If not I guess it really doesn't matter. Not trying to get in your face just trying to make the catch as stress free as possible for the fish.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shaggy said:


> Please don't ever hold a bass like that. It can damage the ligaments in their jaw. Imagine if your full weight were put on your lower jaw. Of course I'm assuming you released him. If not I guess it really doesn't matter. Not trying to get in your face just trying to make the catch as stress free as possible for the fish.


Good grief, dont you have anything better to do? Its a 1lb bass.


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

I was thinking of putting that on my phone, but haven't for some reason. Maybe ill give it a shot too


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> Please don't ever hold a bass like that. It can damage the ligaments in their jaw. Imagine if your full weight were put on your lower jaw. Of course I'm assuming you released him. If not I guess it really doesn't matter. Not trying to get in your face just trying to make the catch as stress free as possible for the fish.


Lol clownshoes


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

jsm197 said:


> I was thinking of putting that on my phone, but haven't for some reason. Maybe ill give it a shot too


I'm using it right now. I hardly even turn my computer on anymore, this is a very practical app. 
Extremely user friendly, and I can check in anytime I have a minute.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> Good grief, dont you have anything better to do? Its a 1lb bass.


I don't understand the negative comment or the other one about "clownshoes". Do you think a 1lb. bass' jaw can support it's weight better than a 5lb. bass? Or do you think mishandling a 1lb. bass is OK since it's just a small one? Why would anyone get their panties in a bind over a small lesson on how to handle a fish? Don't you have anything better to do than add a useless comment to a thread? And no I don't have anything better to do than try to improve the handling of the object of our sport.
What the hell does "clownshoes" mean? If your going to poke fun at someone on a public forum please, please, please use language that is understood. I mean it kinda defeats the purpose doesn't it?


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

Soooo...getting back to the original thread...Is this app available for the Blackberry? I searched for it in the Blackberry app world on my phone and couldn't find it.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

i need to get a smart phone  my little 3g virgin mobile phone can't do cool stuff like post on here... well it can. but it takes about 30 mins or more to load the page, if it does it at all.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> I don't understand the negative comment or the other one about "clownshoes". Do you think a 1lb. bass' jaw can support it's weight better than a 5lb. bass? Or do you think mishandling a 1lb. bass is OK since it's just a small one? Why would anyone get their panties in a bind over a small lesson on how to handle a fish? Don't you have anything better to do than add a useless comment to a thread? And no I don't have anything better to do than try to improve the handling of the object of our sport.
> What the hell does "clownshoes" mean? If your going to poke fun at someone on a public forum please, please, please use language that is understood. I mean it kinda defeats the purpose doesn't it?


lol...


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Shaggy said:


> Please don't ever hold a bass like that. It can damage the ligaments in their jaw. Imagine if your full weight were put on your lower jaw. Of course I'm assuming you released him. If not I guess it really doesn't matter. Not trying to get in your face just trying to make the catch as stress free as possible for the fish.


There's nothing wrong in what you posted so the negativity directed at you was unwarranted. You're exactly correct in what you said about the unproper way to hold a bass. With that said Imfisherman has posted a ton of pics and this is the first one I've seen him hold a bass that way, I don't think he intended to potentially hurt the bass at all.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm gonna have to check to see if my Samsung Focus can use that app. Probably be pretty cool to have it on my phone and I know I'd use it alot.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> Please don't ever hold a bass like that. It can damage the ligaments in their jaw. Imagine if your full weight were put on your lower jaw. Of course I'm assuming you released him. If not I guess it really doesn't matter. Not trying to get in your face just trying to make the catch as stress free as possible for the fish.


I heard a rumor that largemouth bass used to be smallmouth bass until people started taking pictures of them like this.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for pointing this app out, ill be using it a lot. It is far easier than uploading pics manually.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gobucks5413 (Apr 25, 2011)

I really, really like the app. Easy to use, always runs well, easy to post pics, etc. Nice to log on and see if anyones doing any good when im in my car and have some free time to stop and throw a line in...


----------



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

Loving this app..it is very user friendly!
Thanks all for your comments! get it if you can.

I picked that pic at random to test this function...
yea it was a 1.2#lm bass caught n released that swam away strong and then?

didn't mean to pull anybody's panties into a bunch

lovin and recommend this


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok, you guys convinced me to try it. So far I really like it but its taking a little getting used to

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

